# Shot down



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

Looks like the Iranians have a drone that went missing...They were warned to back off but wouldn't so we shot it down..We should all prepare for the massive influx of TDS...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Tds??


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Trump Derangement Syndrome?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I want details how big was , how good was it. Was it just a camera , did it have other surveillance equipment onboard ? I read the news about earlier but not much on details. Drone can be anything from a few inches square to the size of a passenger jet.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I want details how big was , how good was it. Was it just a camera , did it have other surveillance equipment onboard ? I read the news about earlier but not much on details. Drone can be anything from a few inches square to the size of a passenger jet.











Looks like a EO/IR camera with a possible Air to ground or air to air SA-14'ish like armament.
Something this size could hold collection equipment for signal intelligence.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I want details how big was , how good was it. Was it just a camera , did it have other surveillance equipment onboard ? I read the news about earlier but not much on details. Drone can be anything from a few inches square to the size of a passenger jet.


[double tap]


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> View attachment 99231
> 
> 
> Looks like a EO/IR camera with a possible Air to ground or air to air SA-14'ish like armament.
> Something this size could hold collection equipment for signal intelligence.


 good shooting . Not every big .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Taken down with ECM generator, no AAA gunfire involved.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I had my way--and the technology existed--I would have had our ship override the drone's commands, turned it around, and had it kamikaze into downtown Tehran.

I mean, why should we clutter up the gulf with the Iranian trash? Send the drone back from whence it came.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

1,000 yards out I wonder if they tried to scoop up what was left of it ? Someone would have fun looking at all the parts. I some what agree with Tour but with a twist. track where it was launched from and send them a message that would be heard in Tehran. and leave a big hole in the ground or s very big water mushroom cloud.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

watcher said:


> Looks like the Iranians have a drone that went missing...They were warned to back off but wouldn't so we shot it down..We should all prepare for the massive influx of TDS...:vs_laugh:


I am glad that took that thing out and didn't even have to waste ammunition for it, but I do ponder how you send a warning to an unmanned drone? :vs_worry:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I am glad that took that thing out and didn't even have to waste ammunition for it, but I do ponder how you send a warning to an unmanned drone? :vs_worry:


 hey Alexa . tell that drone to back off AI talks to AI


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Smitty, you and I are honest citizens, perhaps we could engage some of private industry to make cheap, highly explosive ordnance for dumping into Tehran. I mean, how much could a bulk delivery of rusty railroad spikes cost?

My argument is thus. The rags can kill American private citizens, so ergo, there should be latitude within our laws to eviscerate any rag who isn't properly cordial.

As you can see, I am a stickler for the proper use of manners...


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

NewRiverGeorge said:


> I am glad that took that thing out and didn't even have to waste ammunition for it, but I do ponder how you send a warning to an unmanned drone? :vs_worry:


You don't send a warning to it, but to the controllers back on some AF base.
That thing under the wing is a SA-7 or Grail, neither it or the drone are very big.
It is similar to our Stinger but closer to the old red eye.
The warhead on the Grail is not big or armor piercing, more like HE with a pre-engraved cylinder wrapped around it.
That is the type warhead on a AIM-9 Sidewinder.
I am still waiting for the CWIS to warm itself up on some ******* boats.
We need proximity fused 5 inch beehive rounds for those boats.
Sixteen inch/ 50 cal. would do nice on shore installations, time to resurrect an Iowa class BB.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Gee, SOCOM42, your knowledge on this topic is fun to read, but I can't help feeling your delineated ordnance is pricey. Can't we get discounts on bottled nitroglycerin, hunks of broken concrete, the corpses of old circus camels and just dump that?

If memory serves me well, the inside of a B2 is three times larger than my apartment in college. To that, landfills are being filled daily. The big bombers are going to fly anyway, Iran is already a turd-pile, so as Arlo Gunthrie once said, _"It didn't make sense to bring their garbage up, so we sent ours down..."_

Even if you dropped an old Fiat, the terminal velocity has got to kill somebody.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> You don't send a warning to it, but to the controllers back on some AF base.
> That thing under the wing is a SA-7 or Grail, neither it or the drone are very big.
> It is similar to our Stinger but closer to the old red eye.
> The warhead on the Grail is not big or armor piercing, more like HE with a pre-engraved cylinder wrapped around it.
> ...


 I will give the Navy this. They have in the past and now have some very impressive guns. What is more impressive is they can hit things with them.
I ok with bringing the old Daisy cutter back we don't have any more but they were a sure fire statement. However there is some thing to be said for a very precise missile that takes out one target in the middle of a bunch of other stuff.
Kind of like showing off skills.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a picture of the USS Boxer, which looks like a small aircraft carrier to me; so they must have a lot of ways to shoot down a drone, or any hostile aircraft.
Good deal, shoot down everything that the Iranians send.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Gee, SOCOM42, your knowledge on this topic is fun to read, but I can't help feeling your delineated ordnance is pricey. Can't we get discounts on bottled nitroglycerin, hunks of broken concrete, the corpses of old circus camels and just dump that?
> 
> If memory serves me well, the inside of a B2 is three times larger than my apartment in college. To that, landfills are being filled daily. The big bombers are going to fly anyway, Iran is already a turd-pile, so as Arlo Gunthrie once said, _"It didn't make sense to bring their garbage up, so we sent ours down..."_
> 
> Even if you dropped an old Fiat, the terminal velocity has got to kill somebody.


The rounds for a 16" gun weigh as much as a Volkswagen.

Nitrate based high explosives are one of the cheapest things you can buy by the pound or ton.
A block of TNT has the equivalent volume of butter, it even comes in 1/4 pound sticks.
Nitro would never survive a Buff passing through the turbulence occurring between each FL.
Every bomb has a ballistic profile, that is fed into the bomb sight, no data is available for Fiat or similar brick.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The rounds for a 16" gun weigh as much as a Volkswagen. Every bomb has a ballistic profile, that is fed into the bomb sight, no data is available for Fiat or similar brick.


Okay, so we're back to cheap bricks and concrete slabs. My point is that we will be spending millions of dollars to kill two-bit ********.

I used to be a credit manager, and nothing offended my sensibilities more than a guy who wasn't looking for lower cost alternatives. We must think creatively. For example, The Carnival Cruise Lines have huge ships that sail the world. Ergo, the Hells Angels have 1,200 chapters of fun loving, deeply religious young men who don't have a lot of vacation options.

So, let's send the Hells Angels to Tehran on a Carnival Cruise! Oy, vey, the rags will be running to Tel Aviv for safety!

And personally, I think bikers should have their own country. No tariffs on motorcycles, reasonable shipments of beer carried in on a cruiser's hold, no speed limits, fully automatic weapons--you know, Saturday night stuff!

As I said, think creatively...


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

This poker game has become serious..******** just hijacked 2 British flagged tankers...


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

watcher said:


> This poker game has become serious..******** just hijacked 2 British flagged tankers...


It's about to get serious now.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would like to retract my post here. I had promised to not let this type thread rile me up, and then it did anyway.

My rant was simple anger. I believe in self-defense, not wanton killing.

My prayers go out to the families of the British sailors.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This situation could get out of hand quickly. There are a lot of players at the table and each has their agenda. Iran is playing a dangerous game.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> This situation could get out of hand quickly. There are a lot of players at the table and each has their agenda. Iran is playing a dangerous game.


 It needs to get in hand real quick. Sink every thing Iran has that floats, anything that flys turn into scrape metal. No warning no BS just do it.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It needs to get in hand real quick. Sink every thing Iran has that floats, anything that flys turn into scrape metal. No warning no BS just do it.


I have trouble figuring Iran's end game. They can't go toe to toe with us, or England for that matter. Asymmetric warfare is their only calling card and that's limited. Where are they going?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have trouble figuring Iran's end game. They can't go toe to toe with us, or England for that matter. Asymmetric warfare is their only calling card and that's limited. Where are they going?


 They are counting on congress preventing any action until it is way to late. They are on the right track.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> They are counting on congress preventing any action until it is way to late. They are on the right track.


We shall see. Worth keeping an eye on it.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I have trouble figuring Iran's end game. They can't go toe to toe with us, or England for that matter. Asymmetric warfare is their only calling card and that's limited. Where are they going?


One guess is that they are poking the bear, . . . hoping for a reaction that they can take to the international stage and get lots of sympathy points for. That also may incite the so called moderates to step up and become martyrs for the cause.

THAT, . . . or they are looking to commit national suicide, . . . knowing if they can provoke enough of a nuclear war, . . . it could end the entire population of earth, . . . in which in their mind they win because all of us went to hell and they are with their 72 virgins.

When you deal with morons, . . . you just have to slap the whole deck down at once, . . . cannot turn the cards one at a time like Britain is doing. They will be a sharia crap hole in another 20 years.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> One guess is that they are poking the bear, . . . hoping for a reaction that they can take to the international stage and get lots of sympathy points for. That also may incite the so called moderates to step up and become martyrs for the cause.
> 
> THAT, . . . or they are looking to commit national suicide, . . . knowing if they can provoke enough of a nuclear war, . . . it could end the entire population of earth, . . . in which in their mind they win because all of us went to hell and they are with their 72 virgins.
> 
> ...


The Grand Ayatollah and the Guardian Council believe the Islamic prophesy of the return of the 5th Imam. It requires war-induced chaos and the attack against Israel.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There is only one thing Muzzy understands and that is an all out ass kicking. Not this I slap you, you slap me. They win that game every time.. It is time to kill many of them and break a lot of their stuff. That won't end it forever but they they will go back in their corner and sit down for a while. The more of their stuff you break the long they will quiet down. This is not about Iran, it is about the entire middle east. Iran plans to run the show there this is their coming out party chest beating to take the middle east leadership.
Hit their navy, and air power. Then their ground troops. Watch for an internal up raising contain them to their boards. Any facility used to produce any weapon leveled.


----------

